# bluberry waffle,kraut-potato, breakie w pics



## erain (Apr 5, 2009)

did a fattie trifecta this am, first a blueberry waffle with blueberrys(dehydrated), waffle strips, and maple syrup, rolled in a breakfast sausage, and some bacon on the outside.


next up a breakfast fattie with hashbrowns,lightly scrambled egs, and cheddar with some bacon pieces, bacon on outside as well.


last is some more of them hashbrowns with home made saur kraut and mozzerella cheese


thks for ckin my pics!!!


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see it sliced!!!  Looks great!


----------



## bassman (Apr 5, 2009)

Those look fantastic!  Looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 5, 2009)

Those look great.  Nice job of changing up the pattern on the bacon wrap. I'll give 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 for that.  Looking forward to seeing the finished products.


----------



## erain (Apr 5, 2009)

sorry man!!! i didnt get the pics on he fatties and there isnt even leftover to take pics of... those suckers were gone before i knew it even. see what i get for takin a lil cat nap this am after bein up all nite !!!

hea dude.... was the way i marked em to tell the difference.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 5, 2009)

They all look really good, can't wait to try the one with blueberries, really nice looking.  And I loved the last bacon weave.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow Erain what can I say ....the stuff you've been turning out it is incredidible...Points to you brother


----------



## berdman (May 1, 2009)

Whew Wee! That is a prize there. YUmm.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 1, 2009)

Those all look pretty good. And they must have been considering there was nothing left.


----------



## fishawn (May 1, 2009)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## rivet (May 1, 2009)

Three fatties at once.....what an idea! Great stuff, and thanks for sharing. I'm partial to your homemade sauerkraut...that must be excellent. Kraut is good on almost anything, as far as I'm concerned. Well done, sir!


----------



## jagerviking (May 1, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm 3 fatties at one time, love it!


----------



## morkdach (May 1, 2009)

good job on this


----------



## waysideranch (May 2, 2009)

Nice touch E.  Great job.


----------

